# New List to Talk Obedience Goldens



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The chick in Montana who raised Zulu... (i cant recall your user name LOL)


Ha, that would be me!  Although, I don't really have much obedience experience & I don't compete in anything. Competition just isn't for me. :no: 

I appreciate the invite though! Maybe when my life settles down some I'll come be a fly on the wall.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be very happy to join!!! 

That would be very nice...but my question is how do we do this? By e-mail...or by what?? HAHA...I'm kind of confused about that part! 

I love the picture of your Whippet...seems to me like a lot of Golden owners on the forum also own a hound breed...cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Email  but you can also check it online only if you prefer 

And I know you don't compete, Hannah, but you have trained a SD so...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA!! I got it now...I see the link to go to...I don't have time to sign up now...because I have a hungry dog...who wants FOOD!! It's an hour past her normal eating time...time sure flies when your having fun training!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

no problem! I look forward to seeing you there! Invite anyone you know who might be interested.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I just signed up, I have a O trial this weekend and may need a lot of answers afterwards rofl...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YAY I am so glad! Welcome!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK. I'm in. Cool!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes! Help us with right turns please


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good for you guys but in now way means that you quit giving us the Sunday night updates of the weekend's events.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh never!!!!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hope you don't mind! I joined, I am always interested in learning things.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i joined too! looks like pretty cool place!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes! Help us with right turns please


Put your blinker on early now that you're driving that land yacht van! 

Oh, wiat. You mean while heeling....

Getting a lag?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Several people there have asked for help w/them so it must be an issue...

And yes I could use help driving the Titanic, too lol


----------

